# Avery's new fetching tag...



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am a little bit disappointed. They emailed me asking if it would be ok to switch it from diamondish to ovalish and I said that was fine but then I got a diamondish one in the mail and my tagline is rather squished. So I am not sure if they just never got my email or they tried to fit it anyway...

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/xUBQcR4MtRSW4IB_mGr18_hKrASqNO2TqwS2YGWdJag?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/cDlKuPX3-EsLXSPSnxKY_vhKrASqNO2TqwS2YGWdJag?feat=directlink


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Aww I still think it's pretty cool  but I can see what you mean about it looking a bit squished. Honestly if you're that disappointed, email them and ask why it wasn't changed to oval to fit better - they may send you another one for no charge (or even just postage)

I still think it's cute though


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Normally when things like this happen to me I suck it up and make it work. But these tags are $31! I would email them and tell them that you're not happy with it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree with Rachel, while it's awesome, I had a hard time deciphering what it said at first :lol:

I'd for sure get in contact with them and hopefully they will make it right. The collar that i got for Tobi wasn't exactly what i wanted and it was made at it's "biggest" to perfectly fit his neck as is... which is no good if his neck gets any bigger at all  and i didn't get it fixed, i kinda regret it now.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it's hilarious and looks really cool - but if you are not happy with it, I would forward their email back to them and remind them of what they said. I bet they send you another one.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

So they said they would replace it but that my tagline wont fit on the bigger one with a different shape.

So now I need a new tag line.

I am thinking something to do with his jumping skills or idk...im out of ideas. I am bad at this, I think it should be one or two words, so it will definately fit...


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Well by the looks of it, it's the word "considering" that is too long... what about just Lickers Anonymous? That should fit on a bigger tag :thumb: the word "favourite" on Duke's tag is rather long and curves around like "anonymous" does on yours, I think it's just the fact that the G from "considering" looks like it could be part of either word, because they join up at the G, makes it look too cramped


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

How about Lickers Anonymous Member. 
Member of Lickers Anonymous? That still may be too long.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I agree, "Lickers Anonymous Member" would probably fit well. I've got three words on each of the boys' tags and they fit fine. Its a cute tagline too!


----------

